# Bipod help



## jshuag (Jan 16, 2014)

So I am trying to decide between 2 bipods.

The first is a Harris and the second is a Blackhawk.

Harris: http://www.harrisbipods.com/HB25S.html
Blackhawk: http://www.amazon.com/BlackHawk-Sportster-Adjustable-Bipod-Traverse/dp/B00PLAHTZI

They both swivel but the Blackhawk can pivot as well which the Harris cannot do without the additional attachment. And I do want the bipod to both pivot and swivel!

Harris is about ~$129 (the pivot can be added for another ~$80)
Blackhawk is around $70 with pivot and swivel.

People are telling me that the Blackhawk is cheap piece of junk but the amazon reviews on them look good and they are also half the price.

Questions: 
1. Anyone on here own a Blackhawk? If so, what is your opinion?
2. Is there a model of bipod out there I am missing that pivots and swivels for under $150? I would like for it to work in the 12 inch to 25 inch range.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Once you get up above prone heights, I prefer to shoot off steadystix. I don't see the point to super long bipod's. With steadystix, you grip them below the center pivot and squeeze, think of them like plyers where the upper portion grips the stock. They work fantastic and the tentpole type bungee ones deploy in seconds.

-DallanC


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I have both Harris and Blackhawk bipods, get the Harris. They really are better to use. Get one that swivels and add a pod-loc, the last couple pod-locs I've bought came from T-Nuts.


----------

